# How long to smoke a Turkey and Brisket?



## cleglue (Nov 15, 2005)

What is the average time to smoke a 10 to 12 pound turkey?  I realize weather plays and important factor so I'll say with 55 degree temperature.

Also, How long will it take to smoke a 4 1/2 pound brisket?

Thanks!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 15, 2005)

cleglue said:
			
		

> What is the average time to smoke a 10 to 12 pound turkey?  I realize weather plays and important factor so I'll say with 55 degree temperature.
> 
> Also, How long will it take to smoke a 4 1/2 pound brisket?
> 
> Thanks!



You're looking at around 4.5-5 hours for the turkey.  That is cooking at a temp of around 250* and taking it off when the breast reads 163*.  If you're cooking at a higher temp then it will obviously finish sooner.  

For the brisket anywhere from 1-1.5hrs per lb at the same temp.  Foil at 165* and pull at 190*.  

In this case I would not cook the turkey over the brisket.  Good luck and take pic's and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 15, 2005)

Blaze1024 said:
			
		

> 4.5 pound brisket ?? Is this a packers cut or is it just the flat ?
> Most of the briskets I get are in the 10 to 15 pound range. I have seen a few 6 pounders but they where very thin on one end.
> 
> As far as the turkey is concerned I donâ€™t recommend cooking an un-brined turkey at 200 â€“ 250 degrees unless it is brined first.. Cooking an un-brined turkey at that low of a temperature is inviting disaster. I know many people will disagree with me on this, making stupid comment like â€œwhat ever does not kill me makes me strongerâ€œ
> The bottom line is no mater how much salmonella you come into contact with you will NEVER build an immunity to the toxins it creates !!  and cooking an un-brined turkey at low temperatures keeps the turkey in the danger zone way to long. I know people will always say â€œwell I have been doing it that way for years and no one has ever gotten sickâ€


----------



## cleglue (Nov 15, 2005)

*Brisket*

The brisket was bought from Costco and it is VERY SMALL.  I haven't taken it out of the package but the label said the weight was 4 1/2 pounds.


----------



## Jack W. (Nov 15, 2005)

Brisket takes forever relative to a turkey.  Brine the turkey if you have the time and the space.  If not a good rub will do, hell a bad rub is better than nothing, and nothing will produce an edible result in both cases.  I'd set aside at least 8 hours for the whole cook.   Read the signature line, use a good instant read thermometer and cook the turkey to 170 in the thigh joint.  Cook the brisket to 192 and pull it to rest for a bit and slice it up and enjoy.  Most of all, for pete's sake, have some fun!! :grin:    

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Woodman1 (Nov 15, 2005)

Cook the turkey 45 hours at 250 #-o  #-o


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: Brisket*



			
				cleglue said:
			
		

> The brisket was bought from Costco and it is VERY SMALL.  I haven't taken it out of the package but the label said the weight was 4 1/2 pounds.


As I'm sure many have already said ... Ya gotta find a real butcher. It's a whole new world once you have one.


----------



## Thom Emery (Nov 15, 2005)

I get flats at Costco that size But lately Smart and Final Packers
have been GREAT


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 16, 2005)

Git Ur Done said:
			
		

> I get flats at Costco that size But lately Smart and Final Packers
> have been GREAT



Okay, I've gotta ask.  What is a Smart and Final Packer?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Git Ur Done":qbq76rix]I get flats at Costco that size But lately Smart and Final Packers
> have been GREAT



Okay, I've gotta ask.  What is a Smart and Final Packer?[/quote:qbq76rix]I'm guessin' here, but I think it's a packer bought at a store called Smart and Final?? 8-[


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 16, 2005)

Yep, I just lost intrest in smoking ANYthing that had feathers on it.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 16, 2005)

Blaze1024 said:
			
		

> Wow Larry take a chill pill !!!
> 
> My family has been brining poultry for generations, and it is you that is wrong. Poultry today is not as safe as poultry 15 years ago and a lot different then it was 100 years ago.  I have a brining recipe that has been in my family for over 100 years, it belonged to my great, great, great. grandmother. Its an apple brined turkey slow smoked over cherry wood. I donâ€™t care what you do to an  injected turkey as it could only dream of being this good, I sell about  30 of these each and every thanksgiving I start taking orders in October paid in advance.  I get $75 each for a 20 pounder and $50 for a 12 pounder I could sell a lot more but I get burned out after about 25 or 30. I mix the brine up 20 gal at a time in a big 40 gal polyethylene drum  all the brining is done at a friends restaurant in his walk in fridge.
> 
> ...


[/quote:1gsl78ti] 
Larry no disrespect intended but you should do some studying before you make such a ridicules statement

There is a BIG difference between salt curing and brining. Even brining as we do it today is much different then it was 20 years ago. But brining does indeed act like a preservative, first thing it does is kill almost all the existing   Pathogens , then the salt content in the brined bird slows the growth of what little pathogens  are left. But brining is not salt curing and brined poultry needs to be refrigerated. It does not  need to be rushed to the fridge like an un-brined bird as a brined bird is much safer to leave at room temperature.       

It is people like you that donâ€™t take real food born pathogens seriously enough. Store bought Poultry today is far more dangerous then it was 20 years ago. And that my friend is a fact!!  20 years ago they did not need warning labels on poultry today they do, 100â€™s of people die and over 1500 people a year are hospitalized because of improperly cooked turkey thatâ€™s far more then are hospitalized because of drunken driving accidents. 

Now if you raise your own turkey or chicken and slaughter it yourself it will be a lot safer to cook at lower temps, 

Try this little experiment â€œ I haveâ€


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, after that, I just took a chill pill . . . I'll be chillin' in about . . .  15 minutes.....seconds......


----------



## Jack W. (Nov 16, 2005)

wdroller said:
			
		

> If someone will attempt to answer my questions above (I'm a newbie to smokin'), maybe we won't have to call the Law!   :grin:  :grin:
> 
> I presently cook turkey in the oven (or on the grill) and chicken breasts on the grill.  They do not become dry because I've learned how to use a thermometer.  Smokin' will be new to me (if my pit ever arrives!), and I now worry that I'll be taking a step backward in quality unless I spend a couple of days beforehand preparing the meat with all sorts of brines, dips, etc.  If you experinced guys will point me in the right direction, I can tweak any proceedure should I find it lacking for my taste.
> 
> Thanks, fellows.



Maybe this will help.  I keep hard copy on my cookbook shelf.

http://www.bbq-porch.org/faq.asp 

Read it and enjoy.

Good Luck with your new hobby and of course...

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 17, 2005)

cleglue said:
			
		

> What is the average time to smoke a 10 to 12 pound turkey?  I realize weather plays and important factor so I'll say with 55 degree temperature.
> 
> Also, How long will it take to smoke a 4 1/2 pound brisket?
> 
> Thanks!



The question was the average time to smoke a 10-12lb turkey. 

The both of you have taken this way off topic and have gone beyond the scope of discussing something in a friendly manner and now you are both going to agree to disagree.

Any further posts of like nature shall be deleted. If you wish to continue this whatever it is, there is a section to do that. In the meantime you're  wasting everyone else's time.


----------



## Jack W. (Nov 17, 2005)

wdroller said:
			
		

> Jack W.
> 
> Thanks.  This looks like a great place for me. And any beginner.   You mentioned a "hard copy."  Does your book have an ISBN number you can share with me?  Is it Stickey Fingers that is so popular with the tourist to Charleston?  I think I ate there a few year back.



No ISBN.  I printed a copy back in the stone age.  It took a while to complete.  Yes, Sticky Fingers is a tourist destination here.  Look me up next time your in the area.  Charleston area restaurants can be very good eats.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Jack W. (Nov 17, 2005)

Larry posted a Web site?

 :pop: 

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 17, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> cleglue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see, it's okay for you as a moderator to cuss and berate members outside of the Blue Room, but when others disagree they need to be called out in public.......  I think your PM was sufficient Brucie.   Maybe you should edit some of your own posts, or are your tirades okay because they're yours?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Nov 17, 2005)

I only cook turkeys the traditional way. :evillaugh:


----------



## Finney (Nov 17, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> I only cook turkeys the traditional way. :evillaugh:


 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: 

 8-[


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 17, 2005)

Blaze1024 said:
			
		

> Maybe I will start another thread and post some picture.



We want PICS.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Nov 17, 2005)

Blaze, You blowing smoke? Pics please, Or you don't have a camara?


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 17, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":3f0pv8tv]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see, it's okay for you as a moderator to cuss and berate members outside of the Blue Room, but when others disagree they need to be called out in public.......  I think your PM was sufficient Brucie.   Maybe you should edit some of your own posts, or are your tirades okay because they're yours?[/quote:3f0pv8tv]

You're right Larry we are all sinners, and I'll try to do better, but until Mr. Rempe decides to remove me as moderator, the short answer to your question is YES, my "tirades" are never personal and never berating.


----------

